# Arm problem?



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, no pictures yet, will try to get some tomorrow.

But here is my explanation.

Four vents, and if anyone remembers, almost died in a 15g tank I had some liquid nails in replace of silicon (bad idea)

Well they are all doing fine, that was on Thanksgiving. But ever since then, one has had his right arm I believe always close to its body, as if his elbow is glued to his side. It doesn't look too bad, and has been like this, not preventing him form climbing or anything, so I am not too worried, and I am sure he is eating or he wouldn't be alive. But I do sometimes notice he can not completely stand up with that arm.

I guess I am as much curious, if not more, than worried. I am pretty sure it is a male vent, since it is considerably smaller than two others I believe are female, only makes sense.

I will post some pictures tomorrow morning if I can get a good one. Thanks.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Could have injured it, and in most cases not much you can do. Many times frogs will live long normal lives with a injured limb.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

That is what I am thinking, but... it looks like it is stuck, maybe it broke its bone and grew back abnormally. That may be it. I will try to get some pictures in a couple of days, I just placed them in their new exo-terra, a jump from 2.5 gallons to 11 gallons is quite a jump, so I do not want to handle them too much right now, they are very very scared and hiding a lot more than usual.

Will post in a week probably.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Are you sure the arm was funtioning when you got them?
What you are describing almost sounds like a variation of spindly leg syndrome.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

The arm looks fine, the arm's position looks awkward.

That is all. And ONLY one arm. and yes it was fine a long time ago.


----------

